# Arrowhead hunting at ocmulgee/big indian creek



## duckwog

I am in a hunting club that is 4300 acres in the north corner of where the Big Indian Creek and Ocmulgee River join. I heard years ago there were several mounds in this area that were destroyed when they cut the timber. Last year they cut the timber along the river and I know they had to turn up some arrowheads with the heavy equipment. I have found a good many nice arrowheads while hunting after they harvested timber and hope to do some more looking around after deer season but I don't know alot about where the best places are to look. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sixes

Anywhere around water (creeks, springs, etc), flat hills, or any spot is likely to have points. Think about how/where you would live in the area, near water, flat ground, shielded from winds, etc and thatw where the points will be.

If they are in fact burial mounds, I would steer clear of those areas. It is illegal to disturb a known burial.


----------



## dawg2

Sixes said:


> Anywhere around water (creeks, springs, etc), flat hills, or any spot is likely to have points. Think about how/where you would live in the area, near water, flat ground, shielded from winds, etc and thatw where the points will be.
> 
> If they are in fact burial mounds, I would steer clear of those areas. It is illegal to disturb a known burial.



That is right, stiff penalties.  Read up and stay LEGAL.

http://www.arrowheads.com/burials.htm#GEORGIA


----------



## dmedd

When we have a new clearcut to hunt after it's bedded, we walk in large circles until we start hitting a lot of flakes and pieces. There will usually be stuff scattered over the cut but there will also be small campsites that will usually have larger concentrations of points and other artifacts. Good luck. There's nothing like a new piece of turned dirt to get the heart pumping.


----------



## Nicodemus

I like high spots close to a water source, washouts, cuts, creek and river banks, anywhere the soil is disturbed. It`s just a habit, but if I can see dirt, I look. Points can turn up in places you wouldn`t believe. Good luck!


----------



## Icemaster

Duckwog, More points will be found near water because the animals used the source and were thus hunted harder there. "Usually" you be luckier on the slopes toward the water source but they can be anywhere. Always look after a hard rain. Stay Away from Mounds. They are protected burial sites. There is plenty out there without looting and grave robbing.


----------



## Cottontail

My Dad has 1000s of arrowheads he looks like Nic said any where he sees  dirt . My great Grandmother has a farm in lumpkin County & everytime they plow the garden he finds a few nice ones every year . He has been looking for arrowheads since high school & found 70percent of them along the Yellow River in Gwinnet County.Dads best spot has a Subdivision right on top of it now!!


----------



## thurston1979

I heard not only was the mounds destoyed, but raided to   People went to taking stuff by the 5 gallon bucket fulls. I always look on high grounds, being over time the artifacts are covered much deeper due to erosion over the many years.


----------

